# 13g rimless bow pics (pic heavy)



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

just thought i'd share some pics of my little 13g Mr aqua bowfront, started almost a year ago. the date the pics were taken is mostly newer to older from the top down. thanks for looking, enjoy!



















one of my oto macros using a point and shoot, the texture on the tail section i find very cool










about 3 weeks ago, with the t5ho prior to testing out some LEDs




























nice pfr shot with some blyxa flowers


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice setup! Those 2' bowfront tanks look great. Makes it seem like it's larger.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Gorgeous tank


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Mykiss said:


> Nice setup! Those 2' bowfront tanks look great. Makes it seem like it's larger.


thanks Mykiss! I agree, great dimensions and appeal to an otherwise fairly small tank. hoping to add some more shrimp soon....



Momobobo said:


> Gorgeous tank


thanks Momobobo!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

couple shots from last night, added some new shrimp on the weekend and am very happy with them! Thanks again Patrick! They're all doing great 

I broke my lily outflow last week  so back to the green!










everyone gorging on the Repashy foods










stem are in desperate need of a trim 



















tried to get some good pics of the rummys shoaling.....no such luck though, they dont really show up well where they swim due to my lighting, need a off camera flash


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous tank, can I ask what those stem plants in the middle are?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

qyrus said:


> Gorgeous tank, can I ask what those stem plants in the middle are?


Thanks! Its listed as A. Reineckii 'needle leaf' via aquaflora, but it's not a true id and i think it even mentions that in their description.

Maybe a rotala of some sort, also someone mentioned last year it could maybe be a pogostemon of some type? I've got two stems of it growing emmersed in hopes of getting a flower to id it. Unless of course someone else here already knows what it is and would like to chime in 

Nice plant whatever it is, fairly easy and undemanding.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

a few newer shots. switched over to dry dosing so several plants really took off. did a big trim of the background stems and just getting some re growth. oh and the ricca, funny thing about that ricca, i never intentionally put it in the tank. finally let it grow for once and its taken off since.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

got a berried CRS! S+ i think. not the best pic but theres a small clutch of 5-10 bright red berries hiding behind the white. made my day


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Its gorgeous, do you inject CO2, what's the lighting ?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

arash53 said:


> Its gorgeous, do you inject CO2, what's the lighting ?


Thank you! Co2 is DIY. The lighting in most of the older pics is DIY led, and 24w T5HO in the newer pics.


----------



## lawdan (Apr 26, 2010)

Random question Trout,

I am thinking about buying the exact same tank from Pat. Are the dimensions on this tank 11.4" to the front of the bow, or the sides? 

I only have limited space to fit this tank in, but if i can get this rather than the 7 gallon it would be better. Do you mind checking?

Daniel


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

yep 11.4" front to back, roughly 9.5" on the sides


----------



## lawdan (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Trout. My new tank is on order from Pat as we speak


----------

